# General > Politics >  Paul Monaghan tells racist cybernat to " keep it up "

## BetterTogether

I think the article puts this in context far better than I could but this behaviour is not what one expects from an elected official.


http://www.scotsman.com/news/politic...t-up-1-3835158

----------


## rob murray

> I think the article puts this in context far better than I could but this behaviour is not what one expects from an elected official.
> 
> 
> http://www.scotsman.com/news/politic...t-up-1-3835158


I was e mailed this at 8 00 this morning and decided not to post it as flat earthers would pile in defending the person in question, bascially either the Scotman are lying or there is truth in the story. did did you see the get of jail clause : 

The SNP will take appropriate action on members whosebehaviour falls below the standards we expect. We *fully expect other parties to do the same – e*veryone has a responsibility to maintain a positive level ofpolitical debate online and elsewhere.” : clearly implying that the issue ofcyber trolls is not theres alone......fair enough plenyt of nutters hiding behind by names and PC's out there, but this is an MP interacting with a a very dubious character........this behaviour is not what one expects from an elected official.

Also see http://www.scotsman.com/news/comment...-out-1-3834528 an interesting read on recent good economic performance in Scotland...quite possibly propoganda / or  not, depending on what / who  you believe

----------


## Manxman

If this is a true story then he should resign now
How can anyone who is not SCOTTISH and of an ethnic background or from another country go to him for help
Its disgraceful
Come on NICOLA get the SNP cleaned up an stand up in HOLYROOD and say that any sort of rascism is not wanted in SCOTLANDand that DOES include people south of our border who seem to be fair game for some small minded bigots who support this type of behaviour

----------


## cptdodger

> I think the article puts this in context far better than I could but this behaviour is not what one expects from an elected official.
> 
> 
> http://www.scotsman.com/news/politic...t-up-1-3835158


Well, I sat in Thurso Police Station last year for over an hour giving a statement due to some peoples "sense of humour" It was a Facebook page that had sprung up just after the Referendum, some of the content made me feel physically sick. So, that is what people voted for.

----------


## rob murray

Well as I said  the scotsman are either lying or the story is true....agree with  your comments logically and morally..... How can anyone who is not SCOTTISH and of an ethnic background or from another country go to him for any help.

----------


## cptdodger

I do'nt do twitter ! but can you hack it, as in somebody is pretending to be him ?

----------


## Shaggy

amazing how anything that's anti SNP, anti independence or against an SNP member gets jumped on by the usual crew yet anything said about the rest of the crooks in Westminster and nobody bothers their backside. "Keep it up" it's hilarious.

----------


## cptdodger

> amazing how anything that's anti SNP, anti independence or against an SNP member gets jumped on by the usual crew yet anything said about the rest of the crooks in Westminster and nobody bothers their backside. "Keep it up" it's hilarious.


Okay, if you are an SNP supporter, how do you feel about that ?

----------


## Shaggy

who said i was an SNP supporter? I don't believe a word of what the Scotsman (a LONDON based and owned) newspaper says. Read the comments on the Scotsman website and they do nothing to stop the attacks, racism and trolling of SNP supporters on there yet when a non SNP supporter is attacked or trolled, the "supposed SNP" supporter gets banned. So what's your view on that? There is absolutely no proof as yet that Monaghan is guilty other than "posts" and "retweets" which as we all know are easy enough to replicate or falsify. I'm not saying he is innocent nor am i agreeing he is guilty, i don't really care and i still find it hilarious that the usual suspects on this forum jump on everything anti SNP and froth at the mouth like rabid dogs let out after the hare. 

It's getting to the point if a user doesn't agree with the immature minority on this forum then they are hounded until we stop posting. If you all want the forum to yourselves then have it, i really don't care but meantime, stop embarrassing yourselves!

----------


## rob murray

> amazing how anything that's anti SNP, anti independence or against an SNP member gets jumped on by the usual crew yet anything said about the rest of the crooks in Westminster and nobody bothers their backside. "Keep it up" it's hilarious.


This is not a poltical attack on the MP in question, Its not anti SNP either, in this situation it concerns alleged involvement of an elected official in racisim amongst others.So you think its hilarous do you ? Either you then see the scotman story as lies or you have a pretty warped sense of humour.  The usual crew, you mean decent people appalled at this type of behaviour, there plenty of crooks at westminster ( always has been ) no one has said anyhing to the contrary, but there are "crooks" in all parties including the SNP or are they whiter than white.. If this is true,  then our MP has let himself  and his contituents down very badly.

----------


## rob murray

[QUOTE=Shaggy;1124441]who said i was an SNP supporter? I don't believe a word of what the Scotsman (a LONDON based and owned) newspaper says. Read the comments on the Scotsman website and they do nothing to stop the attacks, racism and trolling of SNP supporters on there yet when a non SNP supporter is attacked or trolled, the "supposed SNP" supporter gets banned. So what's your view on that? There is absolutely no proof as yet that Monaghan is guilty other than "posts" and "retweets" which as we all know are easy enough to replicate or falsify. I'm not saying he is innocent nor am i agreeing he is guilty, i don't really care and i still find it hilarious that the usual suspects on this forum jump on everything anti SNP and froth at the mouth like rabid dogs let out after the hare. 

It's getting to the point if a user doesn't agree with the immature minority on this forum then they are hounded until we stop posting. If you all want the forum to yourselves then have it, i really don't care but meantime, stop embarrassing yourselves![/QUO

I said...if this is true......To me the MP is inncocent until guilty thats my view, and the scotsman is either lying or their not you obviously do but why single out a back woods MP ? Truth will out but we cany ignore it can we, or are you saying turn a blind eye

----------


## rob murray

> Well, I sat in Thurso Police Station last year for over an hour giving a statement due to some peoples "sense of humour" It was a Facebook page that had sprung up just after the Referendum, some of the content made me feel physically sick. So, that is what people voted for.


Can I ask what the situation was ie contents of face book that you had to be in a police station. Only social media Im on is linkedin and .org prefer it that way and sometimes I get so sick of the org I run for cover but it always pulls me back as I feel bullied and harassed my people ( who shall remain nameless ) so I have had nonenties shouting clear off south to put it mildy, the modertion of this site actually is very very poor  etc etc etc........

----------


## cptdodger

Shaggy I said if, not that you were an SNP supporter, and that is why I asked if Twitter could be hacked, because I honestly did not know. I have never been an SNP supporter, not because of their politics, I think all the parties are just as bad as each other, but because they tried to take my identity from me, yes I am Scottish, but I am also proud to be British, for me politics never came into it.

If I could find it on Facebook I would show you that I stuck up for individuals regardless whether they were SNP or not, but because they were getting battered for their opinion on there. I would hope when I have said something about the SNP, it has been clear I have been talking about what the SNP has done and not the person saying it. I am not immature, but I do have an opinion.

----------


## rob murray

OK consensus is the MP is innocent until proved guilty. Close the thread. Re open if he is guilty

----------


## cptdodger

> Can I ask what the situation was ie contents of face book that you had to be in a police station. Only social media Im on is linkedin and .org prefer it that way and sometimes I get so sick of the org I run for cover but it always pulls me back as I feel bullied and harassed my people ( who shall remain nameless ) so I have had nonenties shouting clear off south to put it mildy, the modertion of this site actually is very very poor  etc etc etc........


Just shortly after the Referendum on the 21st of September, I was directed by a friend in America to a page that had been set up by people calling themselves "The Scottish Republican Army" on it was (amongst others) photo's of Lee Rigby,  photo's of the London Bombings (7/7) another photo of a child with a knife at his neck (as in the beheadings by IS) basically saying the same would happen to No voters and other things that were even worse, I was that angry and disgusted, I was literally shaking. So I filled in an online form to the Police, with the links to the page and was contacted soon after, it was'nt just me that reported it. It was dealt with by the Anti Terrorism section.

http://www.heraldscotland.com/news/1..._Army_website/

----------


## rob murray

[QUOTE=cptdodger;1124447]Just shortly after the Referendum on the 21st of September, I was directed by a friend in America to a page that had been set up by people calling themselves "The Scottish Republican Army" on it was (amongst others) photo's of Lee Rigby,  photo's of the London Bombings (7/7) another photo of a child with a knife at his neck (as in the beheadings by IS) basically saying the same would happen to No voters and other things that were even worse, I was that angry and disgusted, I was literally shaking. So I filled in an online form to the Police, with the links to the page and was contacted soon after, it was'nt just me that reported it. It was dealt with by the Anti Terrorism section.

My god.......that is mindblowing.......truly awful.....staggering.

----------


## cptdodger

I was actually scared I would be accused of wasting their time, but thankfully they took it seriously.

----------


## Shaggy

> Nore O said...if this is true......To me the MP is inncocent until guilty thats my view, and the scotsman is either lying or their not. Truth will out but we cany ignore it can we, or are you saying turn a blind eye


yes, you are right Rob, he is innocent until proven guilty and that is my view too and not just with Monaghan. The Scotsman can't be trusted and there is plenty of proof of that (go google if you want to know what proof there is). As for turning a blind eye? I don't really care what he says. There is far more racism going on elsewhere in the world on a daily basis that needs more attention. 

Incidentally, how come it took the Scotsman 4 months to come up with this "tweet"?

How come he hasn't been given the heave yet? why isn't it in any other newspaper?

Whats for dinner today then......

----------


## rob murray

> I was actually scared I would be accused of wasting their time, but thankfully they took it seriously.


Good for you, and good on the police / ANti terrorism section......why was there no proesecutions though or is  not an offfence to put up this sorta stuff ! Maybe not but there should be  !

----------


## cptdodger

You have to ask yourselves then, why was millions of pound wasted on the Leveson Enquiry ?

----------


## BetterTogether

I'd urge you to try find evidence of the public advertising for the job he gave to his brother doesn't seem anyone can find it.

----------


## rob murray

> I'd urge you to try find evidence of the public advertising for the job he gave to his brother doesn't seem anyone can find it.


Doesnt surprise me.....absolute power ...absolutely corrupts.......the bloke is a twisted liar, a cyber nat....and I defy anyone to come on here supporting the non entity given his twitter postings,open support for sexist homophic twisted SNP cyber trolls, and his complete and utter neglect of constituents.....I suppose he is a good crack in a bar....so he should be at £65k he has plenty of our dough to buy pals.....

----------


## rob murray

> The only reason I would want to see this "man" is to get an apology for the above, but as I think that is highly unlikely, I would'nt waste the petrol.


This is absolutely unbeliveable...and personally insulting surely his only rationale behind his continued "slagging of no voters"  is to keep in with the sucker yessers who voted him in....surely he cant be so damn stupid as to alienate no voters in his constituency ? A but as is said absolute power...absolutely corrupts....

----------


## cptdodger

It's this, that is to me, unforgivable referring to anybody or anything - "From Bad To Worse - SNP MP Paul Monaghan likens No Voters to Britain First Neo-N****.  "  Forgive me for being a bit slow, but, he is the second person that has likened No voters to that party, I honestly do'nt get the connection.

----------


## rob murray

> It's this, that is to me, unforgivable referring to anybody or anything - "From Bad To Worse - SNP MP Paul Monaghan likens No Voters to Britain First Neo-N****.  "  Forgive me for being a bit slow, but, he is the second person that has likened No voters to that party, I honestly do'nt get the connection.


The guy is a moron, absolute power /absolute corruption.....I get the connection...its the lowest form of low life insult he and his tribe can through at no voters....he is so thick he doesn't even get the irony......

----------


## cptdodger

I can't even bring myself to write the word, I find it that insulting. Nicola Sturgeon is in China proudly telling them how well the Referendum went -

 "Ms Sturgeon referred to the process as "the beacon of peaceful  democratic debate" which had reawakened interest in politics and  strengthened Scotland."

That shows you how far removed she is from reality, if she thinks it strengthened Scotland.

----------

